# oil and antifreeze leak.



## yungxru (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know much about VWs as i previously owned hondas. I was interesting in buying this GTI: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4024915 but it states there is an oil leak and an antifreeze leak. anyone have any ideas to what could be causing this or if they are both related leaks?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you can't tell by the description. The car needs to be examined by a competent mechanic first.


----------



## yungxru (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thats what i figured. but i didn't know if their was a common problem among vw's that would cause it.


----------



## yungxru (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (yungxru)*

also the check engine engine light comes on because of the coolant sensor. should i assume this is because of the antifreeze leak?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (yungxru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yungxru* »_also the check engine engine light comes on because of the coolant sensor. should i assume this is because of the antifreeze leak?

Assume nothing. This car sounds like a money pit and I'm thinking that it shold be avoided at all cost. FWIW, regarding the various leaks, the chances sound pretty good that at least some of the leaking coolant is finding its way into the engine oil. If that's the case, you need to be aware that coolant and engine bearings don't go together well. In fact, when coolant and bearings face off, the coolant wins virtually every time.


----------



## yungxru (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

yeah thats what i figured. too many problems not worth fixing because eventually i feel more things will go wrong. thanks for the help!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: oil and antifreeze leak. (yungxru)*

Total POS. Are there any panels on that car that actually fit? Even the hood is messed up. And the trunk color is totally different than than body color on on side. How many wrecks has it been in anyway? As far as the engine it is probably toast. I have seen several VR6's in the salvage auctions just like this, usually they are donated for the tax write off or unfixable so they just dump it for salvage. So unless you are buying it for peanuts and planning to immediately swap the engine, run away from this car, even then I wouldn't pay over salvage price which is probably $700-1000.


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:05 AM 9-19-2008_


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: oil and antifreeze leak. (saaber2)*

i wouldnt remomend even looking into anything with coolant and oil anywhere near each other, but dont let that get you discouraged. dub>honda any day of the week







, just find a gti in better shape, good luck


----------

